# PPF pay agreement.



## Sideline (11 Jan 2007)

Im reviewing my pay rates over the last few years and I would like to know if someone would let me know the pay increases that took place from Jan 2004 to Dec 2006
I think it was under the ppf agreement.
I work in the private sector and I have searched the internet as I would like to find this info myself but I can see very little about it.
Thanks
Stephen


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

Is this a meaningful exercise - e.g. are you sure that _PPF_/social partnership agreed pay increases are relevent to you at all?


----------



## Dreamerb (11 Jan 2007)

The relevant national agreement is "Sustaining Progress", which operated in two phases. 

There's quite comprehensive information available in the following document:
http://www.entemp.ie/publications/employment/2004/nationalpayagreement.doc
(pages 4 and 5). [broken link removed]


----------



## Sideline (15 Jan 2007)

Thanks Dreamerb just what I was looking for thats brilliant.I searched for ages couldnt find any thing except reams of useless information.It was Sustaining Progress I was looking for as well.

Clubman - Yes info on the more recent agreement was needed Im just trying to arm myself with as much info as I can for my meeting.Up to me now to sustain a bit of progress for myself.

Sorry about taking so long to reply away from the computer for a while.Thanks again.


----------



## ruthkell (28 Jan 2007)

Hi,  Should workers that have got PPF increases up to 2006 receive any further pay increases this year?  If so, when are they due?


----------



## bradfield (29 Jan 2007)

Yes there is a new agreement, Towards 2016 which kicked in on the first of December 2006 and continues until 2008. There is another increase due in June 2007 and then two more in 2008 (this is for the public sector not sure about private but it is in the agreement I think!). The agreement can be found here http://www.taoiseach.gov.ie/index.asp?locID=181&docID=2755

D


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is this a meaningful exercise - e.g. are you sure that _PPF_/social partnership agreed pay increases are relevent to you at all?



Yes, very many private enteprises (who are not a party to the agreements) keep an eye on the national wage agreement increases. Many will match and some will exceed the pay increases in the agreement.

Employees on individual contracts should know the figures to help negotiate when their review comes up.


----------



## ruthkell (29 Jan 2007)

Great, do you know how much the increase was 1st December 06 and what the increase should be in June 07.
Thanks a Million!!


----------



## bradfield (29 Jan 2007)

Sure, the increase on the 1 December was 3% and the increase due in June 2007 is 2%. (as I mentioned this is the case for civil service and some public service I am unsure what the situation is with private sector)! 

D


----------



## ruthkell (2 Feb 2007)

Our employers say they have tied into to ppf but they are not paying the 3% until April and it won't be backdated.  Not sure how we stand on this as we are private sector?


----------



## tricky@ (2 Feb 2007)

ruthkell said:


> Our employers say they have tied into to ppf but they are not paying the 3% until April and it won't be backdated. Not sure how we stand on this as we are private sector?


 
the agreement for pay rises in the private sector is as follows:
It is agreed by the parties that basic pay shall be increased by the following amounts:
3% of basic pay for the first 6 months of the Agreement as it applies in each particular employment or industry;
2% of basic pay for the next 9 months of the Agreement as it applies in each particular employment or industry - except for those employees on an hourly basic rate of €10.25 per hour or less on commencement of the second phase where a 2.5% increase will apply;
2.5% of basic pay for the next 6 months of the Agreement as it applies in each particular employment or industry; and
2.5% of basic pay for the next 6 months of the Agreement as it applies in each particular employment or industry.

copy of full agreement available at http://www.taoiseach.gov.ie/index.asp?locID=181&docID=2755


----------

